# Post-hardcore/Metal - write record play shows just for fun? (GTA)



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey all, 

I'm 27, married and got a full time job and a car. I've spent the last few years doing metal stuff as a vocalist (screaming). I recently left my band (Battle of the Bands 14 - Profile) as I didn't have the time, money and interest in getting signed and going on tour. It wasn't fair to them for me to continue. I was tired of the small metal scene, playing with the same bands, being screwed by the same scum bag promoters and not really getting anywhere. As a dude who has his life pretty well established, picking up and leaving and potentially going into debt isn't really an option. I still love to write, record and play live, I just think that time in my life for "making it" is over. 

I'd love to form something that leans to the heavy side, like a Deftones, Thrice, For the Fallen Dreams, Underoath, Periphery that rips a nice breakdown once and a while. Though having the option to go mellow is great too. I think bands like Thrice and Deftones have rode that line fairly well. It would be nice to be in a band that most people would want to listen too and therefore we could play more venues. 

I play guitar, bass and I sing/scream. I can front the band or do guitar and do back up vocals. 

I have pro bass and guitar rigs, plus recording gear. 

So if you're in your late 20's and want to write, record and play some shows once and while, drop me a line.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

If only Toronto life was for me.........I'd be in. 

Good luck though......I hope you find something. I'm in the same position but am frustrated with how far back the metal scene is up north. I doubt anyone I know has heard of periphery.

J


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think my brother's entire circle of friends have heard of periphery: I think I'm almost the only reason there is young live music in my hometown. It's my little brother's band, and that's it haha.

If I was nearer TO, I'd be quite interested! Put me in the "too far away" group, although I'm not late 20's lol.

I'm also currently auditioning for Foxfight (FOXFIGHT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) and we hope to be playing shows again in the winter. It's an ongoing audition, but so far so good.


----------

